
Versioning, Licensing, and Sketch 4.0 - jaxondu
https://blog.sketchapp.com/versioning-licensing-and-sketch-4-0-8ad98783e9ba
======
j-pb
Sketch is probably the most bug-ridden piece of software I've ever used that
still continues to grow and thrive. The first time I've tried it you couldn't
set the size of shapes explicitly, and last time I tried it the undo-redo
functionality was broken. I wonder if it's gotten better by now.

I blame the blindingly beautiful UX and website.

